
Ask HN: What job could you do that you can't get? - sagebird
Is there a job which you would like to have, know you would be great at, but there is an arbitrary obstacle in the way of you obtaining that job, even though you could perform that job currently?<p>For example, some people are naturally great teachers, but to teach in certain areas requires a degree.<p>Or perhaps you have a friend with a better job than you have, but they come to you for help because you are good at whatever it is they do professionally.<p>If there is a qualification that you think is bogus but you notice it is regularly asked for, I&#x27;m interested in hearing about it.<p>If you have a story about how you overcame an obstacle in being hired while lacking a qualification, please share that too.
======
ziddoap
When I was first starting out in the tech industry, I was lucky enough to get
hired in a sys-admin-like job for a small (<25 people) company without a
degree.

I'm not talking about securing Ft. Knox or dealing with critical
infrastructure. Just your basic stuff: updates, passwords aren't "password",
daily troubleshooting stuff, onboard new employees, deal with tech vendors,
clean up the spreadsheets, put on a security awareness presentation, handle
ordering new equipment, etc.

Most positions like this, at least in my area, ask for a bachelors and a few
years work experience. It's ridiculous, really, considering this type of
catch-all low-level tech work can be completed by anyone with a decent handle
on computers.

I dont think CS degrees are bogus, but for a job of this calibre.. It's like
requiring a Fields Medalist to crunch your budget numbers.

